# Introducing me and fatty =^.^=



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello to all you out in cat land!
You can call me Minka and this is Grimalkin ^-^








sorry if its too big, I dont know how to make it smaller >__<

Grimalkin is my obese FIV+ kitty and I am desperately looking for helpful information for his diet. I would have posted in the nutrition area first but it says you have to introduce yourself first so, ya, hi. ^^


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Grimalkin is gorgeous! 

(You should be able to post everywhere now. If not, hit *F5 *to refresh your settings.)


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Yay, thank you!


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

What a pretty kitty!

You'll find a lot of useful information here regarding diet and FIV, but you've probably noticed that by now. 

Have fun and welcome to the family. Please remember to use the scratching post. We just got the couch reupholstered.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome Minka. Grimalkin is lovely. Your user name is "MinkaMuffin"...one of my cats is called Muffin, although I call her Muffs for short.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Minka!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum - your cat is so pretty!


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome. You may stay, you have a black cat. Good luck with your kitty issues.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome to you and your handsome kitty.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

aww, thanks everybody ^^
*scratches everything just for good measure*


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome! I feel like I've known a cat named Grimalkin somewhere before. Maybe on another forum, or a book? I can't recall!

Anyway, he's a lovely cat. And I hope we will be able to help answer your questions. 

Edit: Oh silly me. I just realized I already replied to your other thread!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

hehe, its okay; it probably doesnt help that I dont have an icon yet ^^


----------



## LucyK (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow your cat looks just like mine (or the one that used to be mine). We called him a bowling ball because he was a 16 pounder. He used to eat kibbles non-stop. We switched him high-quality canned food and suddenly he stopped begging for food all of the time, was content with one can a day and started to loose weight.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! He is a cutie pie! I sure hope yo get your answers solved.


----------

